# first print using Jetflex



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi gang,
all my equipment arrived this past Thursday & here is my first print using a Mighty Press 16x20, the new Jetflex transfer paper 8.5x11, & a Epson c88 with Durabrite pigment ink. The design is the name & logo for my new business. I do not have the store online yet, as I have to wait 60 days to be able to transfer the new domain name to my webhost (bummer!) The transfer paper does have a softhand, peels nicely, & the colors are great. The one problem that I do have is related to the graphics program that I use (Paintshop Pro) which only does colors in RGB, while pigment inks are CYMK, so the colors appear darker than what my graphic looks like in RGB. I have ordered CorelDraw X3 & thus will begin a new learning curve in vector design. I thought that I would share for those that were interested in the new Jetflex paper. I have yet to wash the shirt, but will post my findings after doing so!


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Can you give it a few washes so we can see? I think that looks really terrific. I'd like to see how it holds up to a couple washes. 

Where did you purchase it from? 

Thanks for keeping us posted. 

Bryan


----------



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Bryan,
I sure will post another photo after a few washings & have a before & after photo next to each other. The new Jetflex can be purchased at Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices. It is the same transfer paper as the new Ironall, but it costs less at Imprintables. By the way, I like your christian store!


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Well based on your review I'm going to order a pack of it. Some of the papers we've tried are ok but not great. I love the color detail in your design you posted. It looks rich and crisp. 

In fact I just placed my order. Thank you for your help and opinons. 



Thank you for the store compliment. 


Bryan


----------



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

It is because of this great group of members & their expertise that led me to go with the Jetflex transfer paper & the printer. Their advice & help has been more than appreciated by this newbie! Please let me know how you like the new paper!


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow is just me but isn't there shipping a little steep for 25 sheets of paper? My shipping was $10.35. 

I hope it's good. Next time will have to be a larger order to make it more cost effective.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Looks Great....... Glad you got started. Go out there and makes lots of money...................... Good luck ...JB


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Ezekiel33Graphic said:


> I do not have the store online yet, as I have to wait 60 days to be able to transfer the new domain name to my webhost (bummer!)


That waiting period is to change the domain registrar from one to another on new registrations and transfers (in this case from whoever you registered it with to whoever you're hosting with). You don't need to have your domain registered with the same company you are hosting with though, they're two separate things.

If you have the domain registered and the webhost organised you should be able to set the website up now through your webhost. They'll give you the DNS servers you need to change, you go to your domain registrar, log in to your account, change the DNS servers... and that's about it. You should be able to get up and running in a couple of days.


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Solmu said:


> That waiting period is to change the domain registrar from one to another on new registrations and transfers (in this case from whoever you registered it with to whoever you're hosting with). You don't need to have your domain registered with the same company you are hosting with though, they're two separate things.
> 
> If you have the domain registered and the webhost organised you should be able to set the website up now through your webhost. They'll give you the DNS servers you need to change, you go to your domain registrar, log in to your account, change the DNS servers... and that's about it. You should be able to get up and running in a couple of days.



yeah solmu is right. I just transfered my domain to a new host in the matter of 10-12 hours. When you first get your domain address you can park it anywhere. For example if you purchase a domain with go daddy, you can move that parked domain to anybody the next day with proper dns setup. If you have a website set up and hosted already, your new webhost can do the transfer pretty easy. 

Somebody gave you bad info.


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Ezekiel33Graphic said:


> Hi gang,
> all my equipment arrived this past Thursday & here is my first print using a Mighty Press 16x20, the new Jetflex transfer paper 8.5x11, & a Epson c88 with Durabrite pigment ink. The design is the name & logo for my new business. I do not have the store online yet, as I have to wait 60 days to be able to transfer the new domain name to my webhost (bummer!) The transfer paper does have a softhand, peels nicely, & the colors are great. The one problem that I do have is related to the graphics program that I use (Paintshop Pro) which only does colors in RGB, while pigment inks are CYMK, so the colors appear darker than what my graphic looks like in RGB. I have ordered CorelDraw X3 & thus will begin a new learning curve in vector design. I thought that I would share for those that were interested in the new Jetflex paper. I have yet to wash the shirt, but will post my findings after doing so!



Great website you have. You've got some great artwork. Keep it up.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I do not have the store online yet, as I have to wait 60 days to be able to transfer the new domain name to my webhost (bummer!)


That doesn't seem right. I think you may be trying to transfer the whole "domain name" and not just edit the nameservers.

You don't have to transfer the domain name to your new host to get your hosting setup, you just have to login to where you registered your domain name and edit the "nameservers" to point to your new web host.

Thanks for sharing the photo. The shirt looks great!


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah Rodney stated it really good. Hopefully that helps you out.


----------



## Khymn316 (Mar 8, 2007)

I love your store as well. I am starting a line of shirts and novelties for Christian women. Any tips? I am interested in how you started your e-business. So you make the shirts as orders come in? Do you own all the designs you sell?


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Ezekiel33Graphic said:


> Hi gang,
> all my equipment arrived this past Thursday & here is my first print using a Mighty Press 16x20, the new Jetflex transfer paper 8.5x11, & a Epson c88 with Durabrite pigment ink. The design is the name & logo for my new business. I do not have the store online yet, as I have to wait 60 days to be able to transfer the new domain name to my webhost (bummer!) The transfer paper does have a softhand, peels nicely, & the colors are great. The one problem that I do have is related to the graphics program that I use (Paintshop Pro) which only does colors in RGB, while pigment inks are CYMK, so the colors appear darker than what my graphic looks like in RGB. I have ordered CorelDraw X3 & thus will begin a new learning curve in vector design. I thought that I would share for those that were interested in the new Jetflex paper. I have yet to wash the shirt, but will post my findings after doing so!


The color is so crisp....and the black so dark! What were your setting for the paper type and image (photo, text, text & image, etc.)??? Also, temp & time on the press??


----------



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

treadhead said:


> The color is so crisp....and the black so dark! What were your setting for the paper type and image (photo, text, text & image, etc.)??? Also, temp & time on the press??


Hi,
I used the text & image, plain paper, Gamma 2.2, Epson vivid, brightness +2, contrast +2, the other four were set to +0. I hope that helps!


----------



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

Khymn316 said:


> I love your store as well. I am starting a line of shirts and novelties for Christian women. Any tips? I am interested in how you started your e-business. So you make the shirts as orders come in? Do you own all the designs you sell?


Hi Kim,
I have had a store at Cafepress for 2+ years. I decided to start a homebased t-shirt business just this past month. I will only focus on selling white shirts with my home based business for the time being. All other products can still be purchased in my Cafepress store. I believe that by doing white shirts myself, I will be able to give my customers a big discount. Yes, the graphics are all designed by me.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Ezekiel33Graphic said:


> Hi,
> I used the text & image, plain paper, Gamma 2.2, Epson vivid, brightness +2, contrast +2, the other four were set to +0. I hope that helps!


Helps a bunch...I am going to give it a try.

So...just to be sure....+2 on contrast and brightness....NOT +20??


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

The Imprintables website states that the JetFlex is "Highly stretchable transfer parer" I was wondering if you had or could verify this. Or anyone else that has used this paper.


----------



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

treadhead said:


> Helps a bunch...I am going to give it a try.
> 
> So...just to be sure....+2 on contrast and brightness....NOT +20??


Hi,
yes, I set the brightness & contrast at +2 & not +20


----------



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

Ezekiel33Graphic said:


> Hi,
> I used the text & image, plain paper, Gamma 2.2, Epson vivid, brightness +2, contrast +2, the other four were set to +0. I hope that helps!


I forgot to answer the 2nd part of your question. My heat setting was 395 for 20 seconds.


----------



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

txmxikn said:


> The Imprintables website states that the JetFlex is "Highly stretchable transfer parer" I was wondering if you had or could verify this. Or anyone else that has used this paper.


Yes, the Jetflex is stretchable.


----------



## nicktshirt (Feb 21, 2008)

Ezekiel33Graphic said:


> Yes, the Jetflex is stretchable.



Have you washed it yet? Can you post a pic of it after a few washes?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

have you washed it in hot water or put bleach in with your whites I know Jet Pro soft stretch has passed them test how about this may be I will get some and try


----------

